# Boom stand



## gjones5252 (Mar 14, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good boom stand to purchase? I have decent stands now but i think i may be better off getting a heaver duty stand to use with a boom. It seems like the most weight any I can find will support is only like 10 pounds? I feel like my equipment may be pushing that. I am not sure but i have always been of the mind of buying more than I need. 
I use PCB einsteins and PCB Octobox with misc lightweight umbrellas. 
Any recommendations would be extremely helpful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2016)

For lighter loads, I really like the Manfrotto Combi-Boom (420B). I've hung an Einstein with a small modifier (reflector with grid) on mine, but not with with PCB octa. For that, I use a Manfrotto 024B boom on a Manfrotto 1004BAC stand, and that setup works great. 

I also really like Manfrotto's orange lead counterweights – sand/water bags are lighter to transport empty, but a PITA to fill, and the compact size and sturdy clamp of the Manfrotto weights lets you put them anywhere along the boom for balance (I also use them to weigh down my little 1051 BAC stands which have only a 2' footprint).


----------



## Pookie (Mar 14, 2016)

gjones5252 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good boom stand to purchase? I have decent stands now but i think i may be better off getting a heaver duty stand to use with a boom. It seems like the most weight any I can find will support is only like 10 pounds? I feel like my equipment may be pushing that. I am not sure but i have always been of the mind of buying more than I need.
> I use PCB einsteins and PCB Octobox with misc lightweight umbrellas.
> Any recommendations would be extremely helpful.



C-Stands are industry standards. I use these in the studio all the time with either a grip head or a real boom...

http://www.amazon.com/Kupo-Master-C-Stand-Sliding-Leg/dp/B00LP3GUHS/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1457976139&sr=8-20&keywords=kupo

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LP3GUIM/ref=s9_hps_bw_g421_i2

http://www.amazon.com/Kupo-Baby-Boom-Steel-KG601612/dp/B006JHKW6K/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1457976193&sr=8-7&keywords=kupo


----------



## jannatul18 (Mar 15, 2016)

I dont have much experience on it but still I got some good sort of boom stand here http://www.amazon.com/Lighting-Booms-Stands/b?ie=UTF8&node=3348051 , hope it helps you a bit in deciding the better boom stand.


----------



## Besisika (Mar 15, 2016)

Pookie said:


> C-Stands are industry standards. I use these in the studio all the time with either a grip head or a real boom...


+1 for C-stands in Studio. Safety first.
If you have the mean for transport (I mean if you do), it can be used outdoor as well when the wind is very strong.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 15, 2016)

Besisika said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > C-Stands are industry standards. I use these in the studio all the time with either a grip head or a real boom...
> ...



Definitely...

Don't get the Manfrotto products... overpriced and essentially a lightweight stand. 19lb capacity - Strobe + mod + boom + weight and you will be pushing the limits already. For the cost. go Kupo or Avenger if you have the money. I use them outside on location all the time. As mentioned above... heavier but If placing tons of money out on a boom you'll appreciate it. Always sandbag if you care about your subject and/or equipment.

Tip: Buy cheap sandbags, don't add sand... fill with appropriate sized disposable water bottles. Really nice on site as you have drinking water easily available. My sand bags can hold 4 bottles/side. Or use gal Ziplocs and fill at site with sand or...


----------



## JennyGW (Mar 15, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Your thoughts on this? 

http://www.videogear.co.uk/Lighting/Lighting-stands/Matthews-Hollywood-20-C-Stand-Complete-w/20-Riser-Turtle-Base-Head-and-20-Arm/prod_8918.html


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 15, 2016)

C-Stands are like Pocket Wizards, they are an industry standard for no good reason anymore, for most people in most situations they are past their prime.

For booming an Einstein and pretty much any modifier (as per the OP) the Manfrotto 085BS is the best tool for most situations, not least because it comes with removable castors which are invaluable.

Also, clamp on weights are much more useful most of the time than sandbags/water pouches, the reason is you can balance the offset weight of the light with the weight, something you can't do with a hanging bag.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 16, 2016)

JennyGW said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Besisika said:
> ...




What a sec... Jenny Gavin W?

Matthews makes great stuff. Never used their stands but I have spent tons of money with them for scrims and flags. Their China Silk is perfect when you need it. Avenger's might be a bit cheaper on your side of the pond so check them out. Kupo is cheaper typically but just as good or better sometimes.

Check out Kupo's Junior roller. It folds up like the lightweight stands for compactness and the rollers come off easily when in the wild. These are actually what I furnish my studios with, I have a few C-stands but 8 Jr Rollers...

http://www.amazon.com/Kupo-Junior-Roller-Stand-KS300712/dp/B0082N9FK8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458088156&sr=8-1&keywords=kupo+junior+roller+stand


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 16, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> C-Stands are like Pocket Wizards, they are an industry standard for no good reason anymore, for most people in most situations they are past their prime.



I rest my case.



Pookie said:


> Check out Kupo's Junior roller. It folds up like the lightweight stands for compactness and the rollers come off easily when in the wild. These are actually what I furnish my studios with, I have a few C-stands but 8 Jr Rollers...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kupo-Junior-Roller-Stand-KS300712/dp/B0082N9FK8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458088156&sr=8-1&keywords=kupo+junior+roller+stand


----------



## gjones5252 (May 6, 2016)

I just typed out a very well thought out reply about what i decided to purchase and then my browser just refresshed when i pushed post.

Here is the summary. 
Thank you everyone for your insight. I toojk a peice of each of it to make my decision. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/443234-REG/Matthews_369675_Digital_Combo_Stand.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/3599-REG/Avenger_D600_D600_Mini_Boom_3_8.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917863-REG/impact_lsa_cw10_counter_weight_10_lb_4_5.html

All the prodcuts are very strong and are slightly more than i want to carry around but they are hopefully going to last forever.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 6, 2016)

Hi Gjones. 
I know you are not the first to have this happen, it has happened to me too, so annoying. 
Thanks for the update. 

Cheers, Graham. 



gjones5252 said:


> I just typed out a very well thought out reply about what i decided to purchase and then my browser just refresshed when i pushed post.
> 
> Here is the summary.
> Thank you everyone for your insight. I toojk a peice of each of it to make my decision.
> ...


----------



## pwp (May 6, 2016)

C-Stands? I've always found them clunky, cumbersome and outdated. They've not been seen in my studio this century. 

Seriously, go for a Manfrotto 085B Heavy Duty Boom with 3071B Stand (or similar) Plenty of alternatives.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/227472-REG/Manfrotto_085B_085B_Heavy_Duty_Boom.html

Do an eBay search for boom stands. Lots of choice.

-pw


----------



## winglet (May 13, 2016)

When it comes to stand hardware, you are very wise to buy more than you need. It's false economy to buy a lighter stand/boom than can handle whatever you're hanging on it. Ask me how I know...  Having said that, when you can get away with a lighter stand for a lighter job, your back will thank you on a location shoot! 

I concur with Neuro on the lighter load, I also use the Manfrotto 420B for booming say a gridded speedlite as a hairlight. Very versatile stand, light and can be used as a regular stand of course.

For heavier loads (i.e. Profoto B1 in a 5' Octa) I use the Avenger A4050CS. It's a beast but with the wheels very easy to move around indoors and rarely needs counterweights. Compared to the Manfrotto 085BS it is rated to carry a max load of 66lb (!!), obviously not at full boom extension, but weighs roughly the same. Both are in the 35-40lb range. Caveat is that the price appears the same as the Manfrotto, the Avenger doesn't include the wheels. Overkill in some situations, but is rock-solid and I've never once worried about booming valuable gear or having a B1 come down on a model's head.

Avenger A4050CS

Manfrotto 085BS

Oh and as an aside the Manfrotto 1004BAC Neuro mentions is also my favourite all-around conventional stand, it's my go-to for every other non-boom application. 

Manfrotto 1004BAC


----------



## YuengLinger (May 13, 2016)

Thanks, Pookie and pwp, for the suggested stands with rollers. Both look great.

Early on I bought a C-stand. While I like its solid support (when positioned just right!) and ease of use with the boom, it is a major pita to bring anywhere, even with a minivan. And I should have gotten the turtle version, that is, one which allows the legs to detach.

The Manfrotto in particular looks tempting, but so do those Kupos. Wish we had somewhere within 100 miles to look at them, but those days are long gone.


----------

